# Norma is her name.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Acquired this for big game.

Make: E.R. Shaw Custom Shop

Model: Mk VII

Caliber: 6.5-284

Barrel: 26" spiral fluted with removable brake.

Twist: 1:8

Finish: Matte Stainless

Stock: Grade A walnut.

Magazine: Blind, 4+1

Scope mount: EGW one piece 0moa.

Rings: Burris Signature 30mm.

Scope: Steiner GS3 3-15x50 S1 reticle.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like. It should be a good distance shooter as well with some practice and ranging. Congrats!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice. Congrats..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking rifle !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Really nice unique looking. Should be an accurate instrument with the proper load. The 1:8 twist is good for somewhat heavier bullets in that caliber. BTW I saw your listing of the caliber (6.5) and also the .284 alongside it. However the .284 is incorrect if my conversion calculator was right--it specified this--6.5mm= 0.2559055in or rounded to apx .256 cal--just shy of a .257 roberts. Anyone have any insights/thoughts? I'm curious George so to speak and saw the number posted and got to thinking. As if it was .284in/cal then that would be equivalent to 7.214mm. And tell Norma, we wont hold that against her, shes beautiful!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The .284-6.5 uses the .284 case with a 6.5 bullet.

The .284 Win case was created, as a 7mm hunting round, to deliver 30-06 performance in a shorter case, but it never caught on as a competition cartridge. Today, the 6.5mm version is one of the most successful long-range match rounds ever invented.

A lot of fancy stuff there, Mo Mo. Wondering what factory loads are out there or if you've finally discovered reason enough to handload.

The 6.5 can be devastating on big game animals, because of the inherent kinetic effect of the long bullets, which create such a driving force for penetration - even in 140-grain configuration.

Only have taken one whitetail deer with the 6.5 bullet at 107 yards and it plowed right through with my Swede 6.5x55 - a tortoise in comparison to this wicked brew. That scope should do it justice, too. Sure would be fun to ring it out!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Antlerz22 said:


> Really nice unique looking. Should be an accurate instrument with the proper load. The 1:8 twist is good for somewhat heavier bullets in that caliber. BTW I saw your listing of the caliber (6.5) and also the .284 alongside it. However the .284 is incorrect if my conversion calculator was right--it specified this--6.5mm= 0.2559055in or rounded to apx .256 cal--just shy of a .257 roberts. Anyone have any insights/thoughts? I'm curious George so to speak and saw the number posted and got to thinking. As if it was .284in/cal then that would be equivalent to 7.214mm. And tell Norma, we wont hold that against her, shes beautiful!


6.5 (denotes bullet diameter) -284(denotes parent case).


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> The .284-6.5 uses the .284 case with a 6.5 bullet.
> 
> The .284 Win case was created, as a 7mm hunting round, to deliver 30-06 performance in a shorter case, but it never caught on as a competition cartridge. Today, the 6.5mm version is one of the most successful long-range match rounds ever invented.
> 
> ...


I did my research and there are alot of companies that are offering factory loads for this caliber. However, handloading is not out of the question. But honestly, I didn't get this rifle for target shooting, it's primary use will be hunting and because of that, I wont be putting that many rounds through it per year. So if I find a factory ammo that works well, I will most likely stick with that.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That gun was born for only one purpose. Long range sniping of up to and including mule deer size game animals. Handloading is the only way to go. Sure, you will find some fodder that will perform well in the rifle, but with a little load work, you could be reaching out and taking. Beautiful gun, by the way. I wouldn't be afraid of a 700 yard or more, shot on coyote with a rig like that and some good loads. Could be some real fun, just looking around for that bedded yote at long range and punching his ticket home. Don't know where you live in Colo., but if it near the eastern plains, simply scan the leeward side of hills, near the crest.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, never knew those numbers as were posted denoted that. So I'm now assuming the brass would have to be fire formed, or are there brass that can be readily bought (your comment "If I find a factory ammo" makes me think you imply there are)? Learning new stuff every day it seems. What are the normal/expected velocities, and what is considered the best matched grain for that particular caliber and parent brass? I've been on the fence with the 6.8spc and this (yours) seems like a good caliber as well. BTW I'm partial to the .270---hence the 6.8--but also because it can be had in an AR platform. Can the 6.5-284 come in a AR platform as well? I'm assuming it does but thought I'd ask. I'm wanting a semi auto, with minimal recoil and weight for fast follow-ups if needed, and to be easy to carry as well.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The 6.5-284 or 6.5-284 Norma has been around since the early 60's, but has recently became the goto cartridge for long range hunting on medium sized game. It once held the world record at 1000 yards, with a 1.5 inch grouping. Impressive. It has since became wildly popular out west, where a guy can stretch it out, pushing a 140 grain bullet at 3000 fps or better. It does not come in an AR platform that I know of. I have only seen it in bolt guns with long barrels and a long action.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a damn fine rifle!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

you can get an AR in 6.5 Creedmoor though


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thanks guys, never knew those numbers as were posted denoted that. So I'm now assuming the brass would have to be fire formed, or are there brass that can be readily bought (your comment "If I find a factory ammo" makes me think you imply there are)? Learning new stuff every day it seems. What are the normal/expected velocities, and what is considered the best matched grain for that particular caliber and parent brass? I've been on the fence with the 6.8spc and this (yours) seems like a good caliber as well. BTW I'm partial to the .270---hence the 6.8--but also because it can be had in an AR platform. Can the 6.5-284 come in a AR platform as well? I'm assuming it does but thought I'd ask. I'm wanting a semi auto, with minimal recoil and weight for fast follow-ups if needed, and to be easy to carry as well.


To answer some of your questions, yes there is factory ammo available. Norma, Nosler, HSM, and Cor-Bon just to name a few. Normal velocities are fair with a 140gr being pushed a little better than 3000fps.

There is no company that I know of that manufactures a semi auto rifle for this caliber. Like JTK said before, this round was created for precision long range. And for precision long range work, you won't find the same accuracy from a semi auto that you will with a bolt action. Bolt actions are inherently more accurate.

Honestly when you are talking 6.5 Creedmoor or 6.5-284 Norma, as long as you do your job correctly, you won't need a follow up shot.

At 400 yards, the 6.5 Creedmoor boasts 1467 ft lbs. of energy. The 6.5-284 Norma boasts 1982 ft lbs. of energy at the same 400 yards.

Both are quite capable of one shot kills.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Took Norma to the range today. The barrel is brand new never fired and I put 20 rounds down it today of 140gr SGK's. I was able to punch paper at 100 yards with sub MOA accuracy shooting off a heavy bag and bench while suppressed. I had Norma dialed in within in 4 rounds. But In order to confirm cold bore, I let the barrel cool and shot groups of 3 to 5 with the same out come. Sub MOA works for me and it seems like Norma is gonna be a shooter!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mo Mo said:


> Took Norma to the range today. The barrel is brand new never fired and I put 20 rounds down it today of 140gr SGK's. I was able to punch paper at 100 yards with sub MOA accuracy shooting off a heavy bag and bench while suppressed. I had Norma dialed in within in 4 rounds. But In order to confirm cold bore, I let the barrel cool and shot groups of 3 to 5 with the same out come. Sub MOA works for me and it seems like Norma is gonna be a shooter!


It never happened without pictures!! :naughty: hoto: :tongue:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good news! Anything less would be disappointing.

Handloading may not be so important after all.

No chronograph?


----------

